

The Author of #SOPA Is a Copyright Violator (bit.ly/xuNPWP) - toddwahnish


======
sp332
Don't post links that way. Just put <http://www.vice.com/read/lamar-smith-
sopa-copyright-whoops>

~~~
toddwahnish
sorry about that :)

